# Should we try again?



## tooley (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello to everyone,i'm new to this bit of fertility friends(previously posted on icsi board).Just need some help/advice any thoughts on our situation.A very quick summary of our journey;my husband had cancer in 2001(hod.lymphoma) he had chemo etc but it returned twice and as a result of numerous cylcles of chemo and 2 stem cell transplants he is infertile.I had no fertility issues, good fsh and even became pregnant naturally between dh treatment,but had to have a termination at 16wks as baby had rare ginetic disorder. He stored sperm which was of good enough quality for icsi.Our 1st cycle was 2yrs ago got 5 eggs zero fert,2nd last April 6 eggs-x2 fert and tranfered-bfn.Our last cycle was October 07-got 6 eggs zero fert.The consultant could not explain our failure but said it was likely to be an egg issue or possibly a combo of both.He basically said there would be no point in doing it again due to our track record-devastating for us.The thing is the more i read about others the more i wonder is there a chance.I am now 40(dec 07) and aware of the declining chances(if any!) of sucess.I wonder if it would be worth having the AMH test or am i just deluding myself further?Feel very low at this moment in my life,after going through so much we were so hoping for a bit of good fortune.I am a fit healthy person with bags of energy and so much to give,i tend not to 'give up' on anything but feel so powerless.Sorry to drone on,any thoughts would be so appreciated.Thanks for reading.Tooley.x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Tooley

I am sorry to see what a rough time you and your DH have had.    I'm not an expert but I would say that it is definitely worth having tests before you give up.  There are other posts on this site from people who had zero fertilisation one cycle then a different outcome on the next cycle and the fact that you have had a pregnancy and also two fertilised eggs fairly recently suggests that there is still a chance.  However, if I were in your shoes, I think that I would want to find out a bit more about what is going on before putting myself through another  ICSI cycle. An AMH test might be worth having and I wonder also about karyotyping (chromosome testing, done via a blood test).  As I say, however, I'm really not an expert as our case was different from yours.  Have you tried posting on the Starting out and diagnosis board? Some of the girls there are a real mine of information, and I am sure that they will have other (and better!) suggestions for you than I can come up with!

Just being over 40 does not in itself mean that you are over the hill.  (Look at my profile, and that was with my own eggs).  The chances of success do reduce as you pass 40 but I think it also depends on individual circumstances.  I certainly don't think you should discount your chances just on the basis of your age, especially if your FSH is OK.  (Look at my profile, and that was with my own eggs).  Egg quality can be an issue, however, and some of my fellow over-40s have decided to go down the egg donor route when they had problems with their own egg quality - I don't know if that is something you might consider but the oldies thread is the place to find out how other people have made their decisions about it, which might be helpful for you.  But I would still say to get some tests done first if you can to see if you can shed any light on what is happening with your own ones.  

It might also be worth going for a consultation at a clinic which specialises in treating older women, as they might suggest changing your treatment protocol etc. For example, I changed my stimming drug to Menopur as there is some research which indicates that Menopur helps egg quality in older women.

Like you, I am a person who doesn't like to give up on things and I personally found that doing as much research as I could, getting tests done, and also taking supplements, making dietary changes etc all helped me feel a bit less powerless when I was at my lowest ebb. 

Hope some of this helps.     


Ellie


----------



## tooley (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello Ellie thankyou for your reply which i found really helpfull.With regard to the AMH test is this something i can get done through my gp/hospital? I am also assuming you have to pay? Sorry to ask so many questions but what should the level be,and is there a minimum level that clinics work to?
I tend to agree with you that putting myself through another icsi cycle without good evidence that there may be a chance for sucess is not a good idea,i just feel i cannot leave it quite like this.Even if it's bad news i think it would help me and dh to move on.As regards the chromosome test,we both had this done at the time and were found to have no genetic problems,as the consultant put it-'just very bad luck!'Thanks for reading,hope all is well with you.Tooley.x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Tooley

Sorry, I don't know much about AMH tests - I think it would be worth posting a question about it on the Peer Support board as it's a busier board and someone reading it might have the answers you need.  The Starting Out and Diagnosis board girls are also very helpful. I hope you are feeling a bit better now.    Having a plan of action always helps, I find!

Ellie


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Tooley,
I am sorry to hear you've had such a difficult time. As you can see from my profile, I am older than you and trying. (At my last appointment the consultant said it was perfectly worthwhile trying again as long as we were aware of the chances and could cope emotionally.) You have good FSH which is a good sign and you're also fit and healthy so from that point of view I can't see why you shouldn't try again. 
I have just had the AMH test done. From what I understand they don't do it at all clinics and I had to pay at a private clinic to get it done. It did cost quite a lot but would be a prerequisite to any subsequent treatment at this clinic. For the test, a follicle scan and initial consultation we paid a total of £350. We were told this clinic preferred it to testing FSH levels because these fluctuate. 
If nothing else, the test might give you some reassurance and encouragement which we all need a healthy dose of going through the IVF process. 
Like Ellie, I was on Menopur and it seemed to work for us as far as EC and fertilisation was concerned. (Our problem was the next stage.  )
Best of luck.
Johan.


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Tooley et all,

You probably know already that the AMH test is a test for ovarian reserve. I too have been told that it is a better indicator than FSH as to the quality of eggs.

The ACU where I've had all my tests so far does not do the AMH test (why?!) so I'm also looking to get it done elsewhere. The private clinic that I'm looking at charges £100 just for this blood test (without a consultation) and I'd also like to know if there's a cheaper way to get it.

If I find anything out I'll let you know.

Also Tooley, have you heard of DHEA? Its a cheap pill available from health food shops/nutrition centres in the USA. Its supposed to help keep your eggs healthy. I've been trying it for a month and it has made me more 'fruity' than usual! Alas A/F arrived just this afternoon (a day late - got all excited, then ) so its not worked yet. I read somewhere that it takes 4 months to have the desired effect.

Good luck, & let us know what you decide & how you get on...

Regards,
Ann x


----------

